# Only if you like horses



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We finally made it home from Smithville. 
The bluebonnets were coming up out there. 
We didn't want to leave that's for sure. Everything went smooth coming home. The horses didn't want to load to come back home either. 
Hope you enjoy.

Sandy


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

They look good Sandy. That last picture is great and you know what I think about Shappa......


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice shots Sandy....Clear and crisp....Good job.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very Nice Ms. Sandy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the last pic in your first post the best. Soft OOF background works for me.
Exposure exif info says 1/1000 sec @ f/4.8.

I'm just curious, I've never heard of f/4.8. Is it a Nikon thing?

Ah, yes, the Bluebonnets are out. Nice shot on the last one.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never heard of f4.8 either...


----------



## 23 GC VS (Dec 26, 2007)

Really not the forum for this, but I am looking for another horse if you know of any for sale. Looking for something to work cattle on, something between 5 to 9 yrs, with no vices. Nice photos too by the way.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hehehe. See what a wonderful network we have going on here? Great work Sandy and maybe you can sell a horse while you're at it


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I love the Bee and the Bug shot.... Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

No, I believe the bluebonnet was caught by F5.6 1/1000 sec.

I had to look back and check for sure. Taken with Nikkor Lens AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6 G IF-ED. The bee shot with was 70-300mm Quantaray 1:4-5.6. I like this lens only with my tripod. The Nikkor lens I could use all day. That's my new lens I bought. So correct me if I'm wrong the f/4-5.6 G IF-ED is what the range is, so does that mean it can do a 4.8? Now your asking a amatuer here.



MT Stringer said:


> I like the last pic in your first post the best. Soft OOF background works for me.
> Exposure exif info says 1/1000 sec @ f/4.8.
> 
> I'm just curious, I've never heard of f/4.8. Is it a Nikon thing?
> ...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> I like the last pic in your first post the best. Soft OOF background works for me.
> Exposure exif info says 1/1000 sec @ f/4.8.
> 
> I'm just curious, I've never heard of f/4.8. Is it a Nikon thing?
> ...


Mike. From what I could find. 4.8 is a half-stop falling between F4 and F5.6. I saw several references to some Nikkor lenses having such a stop. Google F4.8 Nikkor.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice, sandy. i think just about everyone likes horses.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The stops between f/4 and f/5.6 are 4.5, 5, and 5.6. At least in the Canon mount, it is. Maybe it is a Nikon thing after all. It's just that since I took my first photography class in 1975, I have never heard of f/4.8 and that is what the horse pic was shot at. Check out the attached image.

No big deal, just confusing to me.

Sandy, "f/4 - f/5.6" means that it is a varifocal lens. As you change your focal length, the maximum aperature you can shoot at changes from f/4 at the widest focal length to f/5.6 at the telephoto end. Maybe that is where the 4.8 came in to play because you shot the pic at 190mm.

I still like the pic best of all.

Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry I was looking at the wrong picture. Mr. Squirt was actually shot at F4.8. Yes, this Nikkor Lens is amazing for a not so expensive glass.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I have $20k worth of Nikon glass and still have never heard of f4.8


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fishphoto, when you and I meet up at BBSP one of these days I'll let you borrow my new Nikkor. 

The aperture range on this lens is f/4 to f/22(at55mm),f5.6 to f/32 (at 200) 

Here's the proof:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

There must be a setting on your camera that lets you go between the normal 1/3 stop increments, it doesn't really have anything to do with the lens.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

All very great shots..I like horses...but I love that dog!! What a beautiful shep!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

on my d80 18-135mm i have this:

Aperture mode, 18mm

F3.5 (it alters as soon as i zoom and auto-focus - shutter speed varies depending on where the focus is at, distance - 1/1600 F3.5, or close up, 1/15 F3.5).

ISO Auto [shooting menu has ISO sensitivity at 100], centre spot focus, AF-A, Norm image quality, Large image size, white balance is Auto... just all fairly basic standard settings as far as i'm concerned.

the lens info says
max aperture 1:3.5 - 5.6
aperture range f/3.5 - 22 (at 18mm); f/5.6 - 38 (at 135mm)

it was worth picking up my Guide. some of it doesn't sound like gobbledegook now. 

rosesm


----------

